# iPod Classic won't restore



## hea1894

Hi everyone,

I have a 5 month old 120gb iPod Classic and Windows Vista on my computer. Yesterday I was cleaning and dropped my iPod on the floor. I picked it up and tried to restart it, like I usually do, and the iPod went into the mode that it's currently in. The screen has a black flashing circle with a slash and a charging battery in the corner with Do Not Disconnect underneath it. The screen doesn't have the words Disk Mode anywhere on it. 

Normally I would just restore it, but iTunes doesn't like my iPod and will only get through extracting software before saying that error 1439 has occurred and my iPod can't be restored.

I tried putting my iPod into Disk Mode, but that did nothing, because my computer and iTunes didn't recognize it. I've been looking for an hour and no one has had the same situation as I do, and no one has instructions for Windows Vista users to restore their iPods without using iTunes.

HELP. Thank you!


----------



## BloodX21

I have the same problem as well 
exactly the same situation !!
i dropped it and it froze so i reset it by holding the menu and centre button. but it doesn't show up in my computer or iTunes....
im trying to fix it but i dont know how...;(


----------



## Boxie

I have EXACTLY the same problem as hea1894 (which seems relatively unique) and would appreciate ANY help. Thanks.


----------



## nicole_kidman

Toggle the Hold switch on and off. (Slide it to Hold, then turn it off again.) 

Press and hold the Menu and Center (Select) buttons simultaneously until the Apple logo appears, about 6 to 10 seconds. You may need to repeat this step.

If you are having difficulty resetting your iPod, set it on a flat surface. Make sure the finger pressing the Select button is not touching any part of the click wheel. Also make sure that you are pressing the Menu button toward the outside of the click wheel, and not near the center.

If the above steps did not work, try connecting iPod to a power adapter and plug the power adapter into an electrical outlet, or connect iPod to your computer. Make sure the computer is turned on and isn't set to go to sleep.


----------



## BloodX21

i bought a new 160GB iPod :sigh:
it turned out that my iPod had a damaged hard drive 
to prevent damage u should buy a iSkin like i did :grin: here visit this link for some more details on iSkin


----------

